# Use Roku Netflix box to stream from my Tivo's



## rmcoomes

I have two Tivo's in my house and three TV's. I don't need anymore DVR space (or cost!), but I would love to be able to stream from my Tivo (and Netflix) to the third TV. The $99 Roku box would be perfect for this!


----------



## ThAbtO

That is only to netflix, not tivo.


----------



## rmcoomes

I placed this in the "suggestion" forum as a suggestion. I would love a solution that painlessly streamed from my Tivo's as well as Netflix cheaply and easily to "non-Tivo'd" TVs in my home. It seems that the Roku box has all the right capability, and could be enhanced to also stream from a Tivo.


----------



## lrhorer

The TiVo employs a perfectly ordinary Secure HTTP connection to upload programs to an external device. You can do it with your web browser on your PC. Implementing this protocol on an external device is quite easy, but also is not TiVo's responsibility. Whether the Roku already supports the protocol, I don't know. The only other thing required is the Tivo codec in order to play the resultant file. This could be a bit trickier, but the issue is far from unsurmountable.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

I understand what you want to do.

It would be nice if the _ROKU_ box would do that. However at this time it doesn't. That feature would be up to the _ROKU_ people.

Currently for what you want to do there is *NO* one box solution.

So for your *THIRD* TV here are your *OPTIONS*:

*1.* Get another TiVo. Maybe even from Ebay for less than $100

*2.* Get a device that will play Netflix. Such as the ROKU box, a Netflix enabled blu-ray player such as the Samsung BD-P2550, XBox 360.

*3. *Get another device to play converted content from your PC. Such as the Popcorn Hour, or any of the new "Media Players" available from Dlink, or Linksys. The XBOX 360 &/or PS3 also might be able to work as a media player as well. This option though would *REQUIRE* that you first transfer the video to your computer *THEN* to your other device. Currently there is *NO* option to transfer a show from another TiVo to another device, except if that device is a true Computer. TiVo's can only transfer shows to a computer, or another TiVo.

*4. *Transfer the content to your computer, Burn it to a DVD/Blu-ray and play it on your DVD/Blu-ray player that you hooked to your THIRD TV. This Blu-ray player could be a unit that has NETFLIX streaming capabilities. Such as the Samsung BDP2550.

TGC


----------



## MakoShark

rmcoomes said:


> I have two Tivo's in my house and three TV's. I don't need anymore DVR space (or cost!), but I would love to be able to stream from my Tivo (and Netflix) to the third TV. The $99 Roku box would be perfect for this!


While I may not be infavor of another manufacturer getting involved I would like to see multiroom capability from Tivo without having to buy another subscription. I should be able to set up a single Tivo with plenty of storage space and access the single unit from any TV in my home. Echostar has slingbox and will perhaps someday have this capabilty Tivo needs to be first to market, again!


----------



## lrhorer

TexasGrillChef said:


> Currently there is *NO* option to transfer a show from another TiVo to another device, except if that device is a true Computer. TiVo's can only transfer shows to a computer, or another TiVo.


That's overstating the situation a bit. All that is required is a device which can handle a secure hypertext transfer and playing back a .TIVO file. I don't know what OS the Roku uses, but if the Roku supports user initiated upgrades, it might even be possible to replace its OS with a custom one designed to download and play files from a TiVo. The biggest problem is downloading from a TiVo is a bit slow.


----------



## cmils

Would this work?

I have an LCD in a small gym in my basement. I'd love to stream my Tivo content to it because I couldn't see my way clear to paying for another subscription just to service that TV.

If I connected the TV to a PC and used it as a monitor, could I add Tivo Desktop to the PC and import the Tivo files that way and display them on the TV?

Any reason why that wouldn't work?


----------



## JohnR006x

Get a slingbox and connect to one of the TiVos...then get a sling catcher to connect to the third TV.


----------

